

Anything the iPad can do, Linux can do better. - ilamont
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15487/anything_the_ipad_can_do_linux_can_do_better

======
Semiapies
Sure, some idealized, hypothetical Linux device _could_ be better than an iPad
or iPod or iPhone.

Am I willing to bet money that we'll actually see one that anyone but an open
source partisan _will_ consider better?

No, not a dime.

